# Integerwert ungleich null



## magic_halli (4. Okt 2007)

Hi,

ich frage gewisse Integerwerte aus einem Programm ab. Nun kann es vorkommen, dass auchmal ein int-Wert leer ist.
Wie frage ich ab, ob ein int-Wert leer ist bzw. nicht leer ist? Irgendwie will das nicht so recht bei mir:

```
if(intwert != null){
...
}
```

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## Marcel_Handball (4. Okt 2007)

Meist du Integer oder int?
(denn bei einem Integer-Object sollte dein Code funktionieren)


----------



## magic_halli (4. Okt 2007)

Ich meine int - sorry. Das Programm liefert Parameter im int-Format und diese müssen nicht immer mit Werten bestückt sein.


----------



## Marcel_Handball (4. Okt 2007)

Wenn du eine int-Variable anlegst und dieser keinen Wert zuweist, sollte das Programm sich nicht kompilieren lassen;

Solltest du die Werte für die int-Variablen einlesen, kannst du ja vorher überprüfen, ob es sich um eine Zahl handelt
oder ob der String leer ist.

(Ein wenig Code wäre hilfreich  :wink:  )


----------



## HLX (4. Okt 2007)

Marcel_Handball hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du eine int-Variable anlegst und dieser keinen Wert zuweist, sollte das Programm sich nicht kompilieren lassen;



Das ist nicht korrekt. Primitive Datentypen haben immer einen initialen Wert.


----------



## Marcel_Handball (4. Okt 2007)

Wenn du sie als Klassenvariablen definierst, dann stimmt das wohl,
aber auf lokale Variablen triff dies nicht zu.


----------



## magic_halli (4. Okt 2007)

Mh, also ich lese aus einem techn. Konstruktionsprogramm (Pro/Engineer) einen Parameter aus. Dieser Parameter ist vom Typ int und immer vorhanden und meistens mit einer Zahl belegt. Nur manchmal ist er leer, existiert jedoch. Parameter in dem Programm können zwar angelegt sein, aber müssen nicht zwingend mit einem entsprechenden Wert belegt sein!!!
Für das Programm gibts eine Java-Schnittstelle mit eigenen Methoden etc.
Mit einer Methode kann ich z.B. diesen Parameter auslesen:

```
int id;
id = feat.GetId();    //Methode liefert den int-Wert des Parameters; enthält eine Zahl - kann aber auch leer sein!
if(<id ist nicht leer bzw. enthält eine Zahl>){
    //tue etwas
}
```
Ich will eigentlich nur irgendwie abfragen, dass wenn 'id' nicht leer ist bzw. eine Zahl enthält, dann soll etwas gemacht werden.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Okt 2007)

ein int in Java kann nicht leer sein, das wurde doch schon geklärt,
ein int ist immer -1, 0, 1 oder irgendein anderer int-Wert,

wenn der int von einer Java-Operation kommt, dann ist er von Anfang an irgendwie initialisiert,

wenn er von einem externen Programm irgendwie importiert wird, dann z.B. as String, 
irgendwo findet eine Umwandlung statt, da kommt dann ein int raus, auch mit einem Wert != leer


----------



## DeMon Toll (4. Okt 2007)

Hi,

also ich mach das immer das ich dem Int wert Standart mäßig den Wert 0 zuweise. Wenn er einen anderen Wert bekommt wird die 0 Überschrieben. Wenn nicht dann bleibt die 0. Und dann frage ich später einfach ab.

if (intwert >0){
//Programmcode
}

oder

if (intwert != 0){
//Programmcode
}

DeMon


----------

